# Should we tape this ear yet? (PICS) and Progress



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Jaxon is 19 weeks today. He is still teething. 

That right ear has been up for weeks. The left one is not playing at all. It's always down. He's got some serious satellite dishes up there, so maybe it's just that he's got such large feet and ears, and he's going to be a huge dog, so it's taking longer.

He will be 5 months on March 10th, about 20 days from now. So he's about 4 months and 1 week at this point.

When he tilts his head ever so slightly, the right one goes right up where it should be. 



















I have him in a Xlarge Kong crate for about 3.5 hours in the mornings, and 5 hours in the afternoon. We come home every day for lunch to play with him for an hour in the yard. 

We give him lots of bully sticks and literally hundreds of things to chew on. Antlers, marrow bones, bully sticks, frozen apples, frozen bananas, frozen sweet potatoes, frozen carrots, he eats Royal Canin GSD puppy formula. 

I play classical music for him all day on the kitchen TV so the rises and lulls in the classical music will cause him to perk his ears up. 

We've massaged the bases of the ears. We play tug of war ALOT.

We give him Dasoquin from the vet at 100 bucks for the chewables. We are giving him treats with Glucosamine and Chondrodin. 

He gets Ice Cubes to chew on for his teething pain.


We are literally doing everything for him that we can.


What does the community here say? 


It's literally driving my GF crazy, which in turn makes me crazy about this one EAR!


HAHAHA.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

he's still a young pup, if his ears aren't up by 6 months then think of taping them..he still has time to get the other ear up, don't worry


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Do you know why everyone focuses do much on Calcium? Calcium has 0 to do with ears. glucosamine and chondrodin are the only things that can help CARTILAGE to grow, which is what ears are. No calcium in the cartilage. If anything shouldn't people who are talking about calcium supplements be giving glucosamine and chondrodin. I talked about this with the vet in great detail and he is just dumbledorfed that people are talking about calcium.


----------



## Dante's mom (Nov 25, 2012)

I know it's hard but be patient. Dant's ear did the same thing and he is big too. It finally went up and stayed up literally two days before turning 5 months.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Today both are back down floppy. LOL.

Poor guy is teething. We're very hopeful and confident that they are going back up soon.

We hope.

LOL


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Jaxon is so cute and gorgeous. I think his ear will come up eventually, he still has time, but what I really wanted to comment on, is how you are using the prong collar. Prong collars are a great training tool if used correctly, but they need to fit tightly around the very top portion of the neck. I am not sure a pup your age needs one yet, but PLEASE educate yourself on how to use them properly. 

Leerburg Dog Training | How to Fit a Prong Collar


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the feedback. Yes, I am well versed on the collar. I understand it's got a few extra links in there.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Crap, sorry I posted this in the wrong thread, so here it is again.

His ear is still not up at 5 months old. He's 20 weeks now. His 5 calendar month mark isn't until March 10th, so I still may be premature with concern here.










We are literally doing everything. The only thing I cannot avoid is leaving him crated overnight, and during the day for 3.5-4 hour blocks between the time we leave in the mornings until we come at lunch for an hour to play ball, and then back in the crate until 530pm when I get home. If this crate causes the ears to not go up, I will lose my mind. Oh, it's a KONG X-LARGE crate, so tons of room in side.

Here's the crate. He's in trouble and in jail for five minutes for chewing on my shoes. LOL.










We're giving him:

Dasoquin
Tons of bully sticks
Marrow bones raw frozen, because they help with the pain of the teething.
Frozen apples
Frozen blanched carrots
Frozen blanched sweet potatoes
Frozen bananas
Royal Canin German Shepherd Puppy Formula for food.
Here and there mixing in some non fat greek yogurt into the food. Small amounts.
We leave on classical music on the TV all day so he hears tones up and down and can exercise the ear muscles. 
We play lots of tug of war, but not in a violent way to get his jaw muscles strong.
We massage the bases of the ears. God we're paranoid about this.

No matter what we're doing the **** left ear still just flops over. The base is SUPER strong. the dog chews literally all day long and all night on something or another.

I hope it's true that big dogs take longer to come up. People have told us he will be at least 110 or 115 or so, so who knows.

He's still teething, but the left ear just never shows any interest in coming up. 

Uggh. Paranoid.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, so a progress report here.

Jaxon is now a full fledged 5 month old. He's nearly 23 weeks now. 

Still no ear up. 

It's exactly the same as the post I made on the 28th.

He looks to be about halfway or more through teething. 

His front canines are coming in now, you can see on both sides of his mouth, the baby ones are still in there, and the big boy teeth are coming in and look to be pushing them out now. 

He's whining and whimpering more. The left ear stays up ALL the time. It never comes down. It came down one time when he got all his final shots and the vet prodded and probed him everywhere for just one day it was down.

He is not crated any more during the night or during the day when we're at work. He's been VERY good. Hasn't really destroyed much. He killed a ferocious planter with some fake flowers in it and a roll of toilet paper that tried to kill him, but other than that, he's been great. No bathroom in the house. Always waits for us.

Here are a couple pics of the massacre two days ago. LOL.




























I am ready to tape.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

He looks just like my guy, let us know how the taping goes! I think he looks so freaking cute with the one ear floppy, but I understand wanting it to go up


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm confused. In your first post, you said that his right ear was up all the time. In your most recent post, you said that his left ear is up all the time. Was it just a mistake? Which ear is floppy?

If both of his ears were up at one time (though not necessarily at the same time), they should both come up just fine when he finishes teething. Taping them at this point could hurt more than it helps. Just let him finish teething, and if they're still not both up in a few months then maybe readdress the issue.


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

He is beautiful. My boy is 5 months and looks much smaller than yours. Your boy is going to be big.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry for not clarifying. His left ear, my right view. It's the same ear the whole time, the one with the flop now. It goes up here and there but only when his head is at a certain angle, then back down. We stopped keeping him locked in the crate so he can get it up. Hopefully that helps. We will see. I think we'll wait till he's done teething. 

Thanks for all the great comments you guys.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, the little stinker is now 5 months and 2 weeks old. 24 weeks. 

The ear is still exactly the same.

He is still teething. We're told that he's going to be a huge dog. 100Lbs or more.

Some people say the big boys are going to take longer for those massive ears to stand.

He just lost the second of his front canine teeth. Fell out last night playing tug of war.

He has most of his new teeth but not all. He's still got some teething going on.

He seems to be maturing late.

Anyone have thoughts on pups that are going to be over sized dogs and ears? At 7 months I am taping that left ear. We're two weeks shy of 6 months right now. He should be done teething in another 2 weeks, so we'll see.

I give him yogurt in his food every night. Royal Canin GSD puppy formula. He gets glucosamine supplements. He gets other vitamins. He has a million things to chew on, and he makes good use of them. Tracheas, Rib bones of beef, marrow bones. The dog's got it all. He's living the dream.

LOL.


----------

